# WO Ralph Hartlen 1955-2012



## eurowing (15 Jul 2012)

http://www.middletonfuneralhome.com/sitemaker/sites/MIDDLE1/obit.cgi?user=661797Hartlen

One year into retirement.  

HARTLEN, RALPH KEVIN, 56, passed away suddenly in Kentville, Nova Scotia on Wednesday, July 11, 2012, following a courageous battle with cancer.


----------



## cp140tech (15 Jul 2012)

Sad to hear, I worked with Ralph for a few months in Greenwood.  He was a real character.  RIP big guy.


----------

